# 2007/11/05 我在深圳LUG的演讲稿：Introduction to Gentoo

## r0bertz

http://dev.gentoo.org/~r0bertz/IntroToGentoo.odp

http://dev.gentoo.org/~r0bertz/IntroToGentoo.ppt

----------

## Lance

向你致敬！ 

新年快乐！

----------

## r0bertz

新年快乐！

----------

## kasim

請問如果我要用這些演示在非牟利的的工作上可以嗎?

----------

## r0bertz

可以，但最后的演讲之前稿件我想再看一下

另外请告知有关活动的详细信息

如果需要即时回复，最好还是email联系

----------

## xker007

谢谢提供，楼主辛苦了  :Smile: 

----------

## roryliu

谢谢楼主 

楼主应该是linuxsir的斑竹吧

----------

## r0bertz

 *roryliu wrote:*   

> 谢谢楼主 
> 
> 楼主应该是linuxsir的斑竹吧

 

是

http://www.gentoo-cn.org/wiki/User:Zhangle

----------

## cf630314

zhangle,我们的老大，谢谢你~~

----------

## QTTg

谢谢分享！太优秀了

----------

## s4426565

新年快乐!!

----------

